# Hey friends ,im Luna : )



## LunaLoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello dear friends.Im new here and im so excited to be here : ))

Im from Serbia,thats one beautiful but still primitive country so its hard to be BBW here but im doing my best and hope to change that one day : )

Anyway,im sry if my english is bad...i learn it by myself and i hope its good enough to talk with ppl : )

Im rly happy to be here and im hoping to get some new friends :wubu:
I just wanted to introduce myself first and now i ll go around a forum to see what you wrote 

:kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, welcome on this site.
I'm from Italy, and isn't easy to be fat or admirers of big sizes here too. 
Compliments for your English you don't need to apologize, it is better of much people which studied it at school (I'm one of them...)
Compliments for your beautiful face.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Luna! Welcome to the Forums. Hope you have fun


----------



## LunaLoo (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank You ,its rly nice to be here : )
By the way i like Italy i was there few times and i know...its same like here,hope one day that will be changed : )


----------



## bullsman812000 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Luna you sure are nice looking lady have you lived in Texas


----------



## LunaLoo (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank You ,i wish i did


----------



## BCHolly (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Luna  what a lovely name xxx


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Luna, welcome to the forums. I think you'll fit right in here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Luna! Welcome!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome Luna! Enjoy Dims! It is a great place.


----------



## OHFA (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello and welcome to Dims..


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome to the site!Enjoy,lots of friendly,great people!


----------



## Czech (Aug 21, 2015)

You are very fluent for someone who was not brought up speaking English. Did you study English or is it taught commonly where you live?


----------



## AmpleAurora (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

